
Apple: Working from Home - tosh
https://youtube.com/watch?v=6_pru8U2RmM
======
aminozuur
God damn I hate these new Apple ads.

This is what made me love Apple:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz0F5cLlazk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz0F5cLlazk)

